# Covering Rat Entry



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and to the wonderful world of roof rat infestation! I've been hearing noises on my roof so I set a trap and managed to catch my first within an hour. I found only 2 entry points. One is under a roof (where I caught my first) and the other is through a hole on a screen (see pictures). I was wondering what I could do to cover this rat entrance on this screen that's been chewed out. I think it's a vent of some sort so I can't patch it up with concrete. Sorry I'm also new to home ownership so I know nothing about DIY repairs 

i.imgur.com/uS7iiyv.jpg
i.imgur.com/PZIsbs8.jpg


----------



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry, I need at least 1 post to post links so just copy and paste the Imgur pictures.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tonyastro said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum and to the wonderful world of roof rat infestation! I've been hearing noises on my roof so I set a trap and managed to catch my first within an hour. I found only 2 entry points. One is under a roof (where I caught my first) and the other is through a hole on a screen (see pictures). I was wondering what I could do to cover this rat entrance on this screen that's been chewed out. I think it's a vent of some sort so I can't patch it up with concrete. Sorry I'm also new to home ownership so I know nothing about DIY repairs
> 
> i.imgur.com/uS7iiyv.jpg
> i.imgur.com/PZIsbs8.jpg


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There are more heavy duty screens you can fit into the space. But you will have to keep after them, they will just look for another space to get into if you lock them out of what they think home is.


----------



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There are more heavy duty screens you can fit into the space. But you will have to keep after them, they will just look for another space to get into if you lock them out of what they think home is.


Thanks a lot for reposting my pics :smile: I found a few more possible screen entrances which I plan to cover up as well but other than that I see no other "soft" entry points. I've searched every inch of the walls and roof (I have a small 1 storey home). I plan on sealing easy entry points and killing the rest from inside the attic. Can they chew their way in through concrete or shingles?


----------



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Also can you send me links to this heavy duty screen and what I could use to "glue" them in. Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tonyastro said:


> Thanks a lot for reposting my pics :smile: I found a few more possible screen entrances which I plan to cover up as well but other than that I see no other "soft" entry points. I've searched every inch of the walls and roof (I have a small 1 storey home). I plan on sealing easy entry points and killing the rest from inside the attic. Can they chew their way in through concrete or shingles?


Concrete no 
asphalt shingles, don't know
wood yes.


----------



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There are more heavy duty screens you can fit into the space. But you will have to keep after them, they will just look for another space to get into if you lock them out of what they think home is.


Will this work? I'm planning on using 2 layers of this and attaching it with concrete on the sides. I'll also be sandwiching some steel wool in between since they can't chew steel wool. What do you think?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...nized-Steel-Hardware-Cloth-308212EB/205960834


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tonyastro said:


> Will this work? I'm planning on using 2 layers of this and attaching it with concrete on the sides. I'll also be sandwiching some steel wool in between since they can't chew steel wool. What do you think?
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...nized-Steel-Hardware-Cloth-308212EB/205960834


 I think that will work. I would pass on the steel wool as it will rust away and make a mess.


----------



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> I think that will work. I would pass on the steel wool as it will rust away and make a mess.


How about copper wool?
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bird-B-...-for-Rodent-and-Bird-Control-CMS-20/205862497


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

tonyastro said:


> How about copper wool?
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bird-B-...-for-Rodent-and-Bird-Control-CMS-20/205862497


Galvanic difference between copper and zinc. I think that works, not sure.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> There are more heavy duty screens you can fit into the space. But you will have to keep after them, they will just look for another space to get into if you lock them out of what they think home is.


Absolutely correct. Don't block any holes until there is no more noise and you think you have them all. You may not but at least minimize the chances they are still active. 
And guys, steel wool has NO place whatsoever in pest control.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes, they can go right through a composite shingle if they want.


----------



## tonyastro (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I got 4 of these. I'm going to have to put holes for the pipes to go through though. 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/16-in-x-4-in-Aluminum-Louvered-Soffit-Vent-in-White-84226/300108806


----------

